# Geekvape Zeus RTA



## Daniel Alves (3/10/17)

Hi,

Any indication of when or whom will have these?
black or gun metal for me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/10/17)

Daniel Alves said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any indication of when or whom will have these?
> black or gun metal for me


I have my eye on this one, looks like it could be good


----------



## Daniel Alves (3/10/17)

Can always count on bumblebee  

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel Alves (7/11/17)

anyone bringing these in anytime soon?


----------



## Rafique (7/11/17)

I think ecigstore later in the week


----------



## Daniel Alves (7/11/17)

Thx, have a friend that lives close by

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## haruspex (8/11/17)

Also looking to get one of these. Can any of the vendors confirm the estimated time of arrival for this RTA?


----------



## Dubz (8/11/17)

In stock http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/product/zeus-rta/

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (8/11/17)

Argh!!!! So tempted to get one!

It really does tick all the right boxes, but it would be hard to choose between that amazing gunmetal colour, and a black one that would match my mods.

I'm just so nervous of it flopping with a leaking problem or something.

Oh the indecision!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dubz (8/11/17)

I just ordered 2 gunmetal now - for myself and a mate.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Daniel Alves (8/11/17)

Leaking problem? Very doubtful. I'll get one and let you know

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (8/11/17)

Dubz said:


> I just ordered 2 gunmetal now - for myself and a mate.


Which means they'll all be gone by the time I find out they're the best RTA ever!!! Closing my browser right now!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo (8/11/17)

It is en-route to Vape King, should be here end of the week or early next week.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Max (8/11/17)

How far are you @BumbleBee with this one  - and the Siren V2 with 4ml Option


----------



## BumbleBee (9/11/17)

Max said:


> How far are you @BumbleBee with this one  - and the Siren V2 with 4ml Option


Not sure about the Zeus, still waiting on those. The Sirens are on the way

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (9/11/17)

https://www.vapeking.co.za/geekvape-zeus-rta.html

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

